# Hall of Fame 2020



## Darren White (Mar 30, 2020)

Congratulations to the poets below who managed to write *30* poems in *30* days, your award has been issued.

*-xXx-

Audrey

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Cugoano

Dannyboy

Darkkin

Darren White

Foxee

Gofa

Greyson

Hikerpoet

Mish

Outsider

PiP

Pulse

RHPeat

TL Murphy

*

All other poets, who worked hard, but just didn't make it: thank you for participating. We all will have a new chance next year.

I hope I didn't make a mistake, but if you don't see your name here, while you did write 30 poems, please send me a PM and I will fix it.

Everyone, thank you for making this strange year's  NaPoWriMo a great success.

:afro:​


----------



## Darren White (May 4, 2020)

All awards have been issued


----------



## Ma'am (May 4, 2020)

Wow! That's quite a turnout. Congrats to all!


----------

